# Wie kann man ein GUI mit Concept SKILL erstellen?



## chadha (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche seit lange ein Tutorial oder eine Methode zur Erstellung eines GUIs mit der Sprache Concept SKILL aber leider habe ich bis jetzt nichts gefunden.

Ich waere sehr dankbar falls einer von euch eine Loesung fuer mein problem findet.

Viele Gruesse,
Chadha


----------

